

Podcaster Developer Uses Little-Known "Ad Hoc" Mode To Distribute Banned iPhone App - robg
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/podcaster_developer_uses_little_known_ad_hoc_to_distribute_banned_app.php

======
notauser
I doubt Apple will care, as ad-hoc apps:

\- Don't show up in everyone's app store (the developer has to add you to the
list.)

\- Can only be distributed to 100 people.

If they did ban Podcaster for anti-competative reasons then 100 less people
using iTunes podcasting isn't a big deal (I bet more than 100 iPhone users
carry a Nokia as well as their iPhone just to use the excellent Nokia on-phone
Podcasting software).

It also limits total earnings (in this case) to $10k, which is pretty bad.

~~~
Tichy
Is it limited to 100 devices? I read the article so that you need at least 100
devices to be eligible to use it. Surely there are companies with more than
100 devices?

~~~
jonknee
Ad Hoc isn't what companies are supposed to use. Ad Hoc is for developers and
classroom situations. The solution for the enterprise is another distribution
method all together that's not publicly available (only for companies > 500).

<http://developer.apple.com/iphone/program/distribute.html>

And as for little known, I have no idea why they went for that angle. Steve
Jobs presented all three methods in his keynote. Ad Hoc is used by almost all
developers, but has very very limited use outside of that (thanks to the 100
user cap, which is utter bullshit).

------
ars
I'm glad I never bought an iPhone.

~~~
trezor
The iPhone is a _very_ neat phone. I used to have a Windows Mobile phone and
I'm a total convert now.

Too bad Apple as a company is full of shit.

------
geuis
I've got it installed. Lemme just say it's a great little app. Very nice
interface. Fast and easy to use. Easy to find your favorite podcasts.

